
I Took 9 Different Commercial DNA Tests and Got 6 Different Results - wslh
https://www.livescience.com/63997-dna-ancestry-test-results-explained.html
======
PhantomGremlin
Somewhat clickbait:

 _process is imperfect and clearly doesn 't work the same way every time the
companies run the tests, he said — though the errors aren't hugely
significant._

~~~
headbansown
I'm with your assessment. I was expecting to see more than the minor
differences that were reported, which would have made it more interesting and
damning to the processing firms. But a headline like "I took nine DNA tests
and got approximately the same results" wouldn't have generated so many
clicks.

